# Waxstock 2014



## Waxstock

2014 WAXSTOCK SHOW DATE ANNOUNCEMENT - Sunday 27th July 2014. Venue details TBC (Central England). Keep the date free and enter it into your diaries, Waxstockers.

We hope to have further details of the venue within the next week (awaiting contracts to be signed), but the date is set. Please do not book accommodation until we confirm the location.

Ticket sales and website will go live in February.


----------



## suspal

Will be going this year no excuses :thumb:


----------



## kartman

Will be there again too


----------



## Natalie

Checked my rota and I'm not at work so depending on location I will be there.


----------



## Kimo

Are you seriosuly doing it the weekend after payday?

That's only ever gonna end one way :lol:

Hopefully at pboro again or somewhere not too far so I can make it


----------



## Bentleya

Might not be at Peterborough Arena as Faith Camp is there between Saturday 26th July and Friday 1st August. http://www.peterborougharena.com/events/faith-camp-july-august-2014/

Nothing to say both things can't be on at the same time.


----------



## Kimo

Bentleya said:


> Might not be at Peterborough Arena as Faith Camp is there between Saturday 26th July and Friday 1st August. http://www.peterborougharena.com/events/faith-camp-july-august-2014/


Had a big dog show last year when it was in so never know

Hopefully not too far anyway


----------



## Silva1

Hope to attend this again, last year was awesome!!


----------



## Kirkyworld

Got some choices to make now then as it clashes with the Billing Land Rover show


----------



## Bartl

Hopefully I'll be able to attend this year.


----------



## TonyH38

I so hope to make it this time


----------



## Derekh929

middle of the country yippee its in Yorkshire this year?


----------



## Kimo

If it's at Ketterings KLV where they hold the big fishing festival it'd make my day :lol:


----------



## muzzer

I'll be going this year, be good to meet up with some of you.


----------



## cyberstretch

Peterborough arena is only 5 mins from my house - looks like I won't be enjoying the same luxury this year  But if I have to travel then I better buy more stuff to make the journey worth it !


----------



## littlejack

Can wait gutted I missed last years


----------



## AndyA4TDI

My wife is insisting that we go again, bless.


----------



## marc147

I will deffenetly be this year  wanted to the last time but didnt make it


----------



## Brigham1806

Just need the location now.... The mrs has asked if we can go! She's more excited than me!!!


----------



## Naddy37

Day booked off with work.

For those that are going this year for the first time........

Bring a credit card with a big limit......


----------



## Kyle 86

Sweet. Ill be there


----------



## norfolk_msd

Last years was great, looking forward to this one. Better make a 'waxstock funds' tin


----------



## slineclean

Is it not at Peterborough arena then?


----------



## perfect1978

*waxstock 2014*

Ill be there this year,to see if i can better my show & shine result of 4th place in 2012,missed last yeah due to other arrangements.im sure this year Will be bigger & even better,look forward to it.


----------



## Doc943

Looking forward to another show... Last years was fantastic


----------



## Scotty Pro

Waxstock said:


> 2014 WAXSTOCK SHOW DATE ANNOUNCEMENT - Sunday 27th July 2014. Venue details TBC *(Central England)*. Keep the date free and enter it into your diaries, Waxstockers.
> 
> We hope to have further details of the venue within the next week (awaiting contracts to be signed), but the date is set. Please do not book accommodation until we confirm the location.
> 
> Ticket sales and website will go live in February.


well it must be in the yellow area :lol:


----------



## Natalie

If it was the top orange area I'd be well happy


----------



## Naddy37

Natalie said:


> If it was the top orange area I'd be well happy


If it's still at Pete-Bog-Horror aka Peterborough, I'd be well happy...


----------



## Derekh929

Scotty Pro said:


> well it must be in the yellow area :lol:


Middle of England does Scotland not exist on DW?


----------



## Rebel007

If its Peterborough I will be delighted and look forward to meeting a few more DW members, if not, I'll be thinking of all you guys and wishing you well at the same time regretting its not in the same place as last year where I didn't know enough to really take advantage of the opportunities available (Mind you my wallet will be happier and so will the moths for not disturbing their sleep)


----------



## Welshquattro1

Depending on where it is I'll be there!


----------



## Kimo

I live right in the middle of the yellow bit :lol:


----------



## dunfyguy

hopefully bit further north this year, be driving down this year rather than flying (sick of having to wait on stuff I buy coming via post lol)


----------



## myblackbeetle

We are intending to be there again this year and if it's at Donington even better :thumb:


----------



## RedOne

Vote Donington


----------



## ADW111S

Birmingham NEC?


----------



## dave311

Me and wife going no matter where it's on. :thumb:


----------



## ferted

RedOne said:


> Vote Donington





ADW111S said:


> Birmingham NEC


Newark Showground,loads of parking,loads of hall space
Easy access form A1,A15,A17 and A46 :thumb:


----------



## Doc943

I wouldn't mind Newark or Donnington. Not the NEC as parking can be expensive and courtesy buses infrequent


----------



## Kimo

ferted said:


> Newark Showground,loads of parking,loads of hall space
> Easy access form A1,A15,A17 and A46 :thumb:


That's the other place I was thinking, again because of the huge fishing show they hold there

Though that's a bit further for me


----------



## Tallis

Think I may have to go see what all the fuss is about this year :thumb:


----------



## ZetecEmma

I'll be there again this year!!
Had such a good time last year that I can't turn it down!!
Better start a waxstock tin ASAP haha!!


----------



## ferted

Kimo73 said:


> That's the other place I was thinking, again because of the huge fishing show they hold there
> 
> Though that's a bit further for me


Big Fishing show as well as LAMMAS,Americana and the National Kit Car show
TBH I don't mind P'Boro BUT Newark is right opposite where I work(still 15 miles from home though!)
Then again after looking at thier calander there's a Cat show on the 26th
and a big 5 day happy clappy Jesus freaks meeting (26th-31st)
So Newarks probably a no
Hmmm ok so Lincolnshire showground is free that weekend!!


----------



## ROMEYR32

I`ll be going, hopefully the old girl will make it!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Woop! I went the first year but missed last years,... Definitely going in the calendar!


----------



## Natalie

ferted said:


> Hmmm ok so Lincolnshire showground is free that weekend!!


That would do me nicely!


----------



## Andrew Goacher

Lucky, day after I get back off the Hols! Roll on Waxstock! :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

neilos said:


> If it's still at Pete-Bog-Horror aka Peterborough, I'd be well happy...


Well if it isn't do you want to do a car share? I dont mind driving and i'll quite happily swing by Melbourne and pick you up mate.


----------



## ferted

Natalie said:


> That would do me nicely!


Would me also


----------



## khurum6392

it would be amazing if it was in manchester


----------



## Griffy

ITSonlyREECE said:


> Woop! I went the first year but missed last years,... Definitely going in the calendar!


Yep, me too :wall:
Gonna keep a close eye on this as I really fancy another visit 'up north' :lol:


----------



## Natalie

Has the venue been announced yet?


----------



## Naddy37

muzzer42 said:


> Well if it isn't do you want to do a car share? I dont mind driving and i'll quite happily swing by Melbourne and pick you up mate.


Cheers fella....:thumb:

Much appreciated....


----------



## -Kev-

Natalie said:


> Has the venue been announced yet?


not yet

edit, no offical announcment has been made yet that i know of..


----------



## Kimo

-Kev- said:


> not yet
> 
> edit, no offical announcment has been made yet that i know of, however...
> 
> Been over the week it originally said
> 
> That link doesn't seem to work btw


----------



## Jdudley90

I'm going Ricoh Arena, Coventry. Nice size indoor area. and 5 mins from me,


----------



## muzzer

I'm going with Donington Park, central and has an indoor exhibition centre and excellent transport links.


----------



## Waxstock

WAXSTOCK VENUE ANNOUNCEMENT - RICOH ARENA, COVENTRY, CV6 6GE (SUN 27 JULY 2014)

This year, Waxstock moves to one of the most impressive event facilities in the UK - the Jaguar Exhibition Hall at Ricoh Arena, Coventry. So what does it mean for the average Waxstocker?
- MORE CENTRAL. Even easier to get to than Peterborough for most people, being more centrally located and just off major routes (M6, M42, M40).
- HOTEL ON SITE. We are negotiating preferential rates for all Waxstock visitors at the onsite DeVere 4*(?) hotel… details soon, but don't book before we give you the promo code. B&B rates will be very good indeed, trust us.
- SATURDAY NIGHT ENTERTAINMENT. Ricoh Arena has a bar, bistro, Costa coffee and even G Casino - open on Saturday night. There are plans for a live band in the casino nightclub/bar. So if you want to make a weekend of Waxstock, Saturday night has all the entertainment you need. It's like a mini-SEMA with the Casino offering Blackjack, Roulette, Poker etc.
- WAXSTOCK TRADE DINNER ON SITE. Instead of being held at the nearby Marriott at Peterborough, this will be held at the Ricoh Arena in one of its many conference room/bars.
- SUBSIDISED PARKING ON HARDSTANDING. We have paid for parking to be subsidised so it is free rather than a couple of GBP per car, there are no potholes and there's no grass or gravel. All premium hardstanding, just as we like it.:thumb:
- NO DOG SHOWS. We had to share Peterborough with the odd agricultural event. This year, any event that shares the Arena on the day will be far more suitable, or even an extension of the main show.
- STILL INDOORS. The main event is still indoors, so rain can't stop play. There will be ample use of outdoor space assuming the weather is good, of course.

VENUE INFO:

http://www.ricoharena.com/

VENUE PICS:

Here's the Jaguar Exhibition Hall:









Hotel rooms on site at reduced rates, inc (we presume) pitch view rooms (you may get thrown out for having a midnight kickabout though  )









SEMA style Casino action if required on Sat night:









Casino bar with live entertainment on the Sat night (we hope):


----------



## Waxstock

PS, Ricoh is even better than Donington for a number of reasons - inc only a small amount of hardstanding at Donington at their exhibition centre, so most Waxstockers would have been on grass... this won't happen at Ricoh. Facilities at Ricoh are also crazily good compared to Donington, inc onsite hotel, bars etc.


----------



## Naddy37

Anyone know if Coventry are playing at home that day?


----------



## Jdudley90

neilos said:


> Anyone know if Coventry are playing at home that day?


They sadly don't play at the Ricoh anymore, they play at Northampton but this is in the summer out of season anyway.

The Casino is excellent for anyone staying.


----------



## Naddy37

Ahh well. Proves I know zilch about footie. :lol:


----------



## 123HJMS

neilos said:


> Anyone know if Coventry are playing at home that day?


 

ps I'm a Cov fan 

Great stadium, great facilities and good access. Oh and I live 10 minutes away


----------



## Kimo

Not too far from me and my local poker room so may have to play afterwards :lol:


----------



## milner3226

Yesss just 10 minutes through the back roads for me!

I was actually thinking about how good having waxstock at the ricoh would be, the other day.


----------



## Rebel007

Have a great time guys


----------



## fethead

Awesome. I'm in Brum and looking forward to the next show.


----------



## TPR1966

neilos said:


> Anyone know if Coventry are playing at home that day?


Not for the foreseeable future and I will be seeing till I'm 80 year old :driver:


----------

